# Tecumseh engine replacement



## Otterbein79 (Jan 17, 2019)

We have a JCPenney snowblower that needs a new engine.

The old engine is a HM100 159114L 10hp. Can it be replaced by any Tecumseh HM100 10hp engine? Will the pulleys mount on correctly?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

If the shaft size is the same, just a bolt on swap...if not get a sleeve adapter or new pulleys.


----------



## Otterbein79 (Jan 17, 2019)

By shaft size, do you mean length or diameter?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

he is referring to shaft size but i don't think that should be an issue for you. generally 8hp and up have a 1" output shaft and the 7hp and smaller usually have a 3/4" output shaft but if you are replacing a 10hp machine with another you are most likely fine and won't need an adapter.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Diameter 

Most hm100 are 1 inch
i just used a 3/4 to 1 inch adapter for an hmsk100

went right on the 3/4 crank had to remove a lil material on a drill press with some Emory cloth to fit in the 1 inch cleaned Ariens sheave was to tight


----------



## Otterbein79 (Jan 17, 2019)

Will this be the same


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I would say yes
Looks like its close to the same setup i got my 10 hp from to put on my st824
you need to see what size shaft it has ill guess its 3/4 inch take that pulley off and check it 15 min job


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

MTD used a lot of 7/8 inch pulleys and some stepped cranks.....seen some big block's with 3/4 ..Toro's and Ariens I've found to be 1 ". No big deal..adapt or replace pulleys whatever the size shaft.


----------



## Otterbein79 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hate to bother you again, but I figured that guys on a snowblower forum probably wouldn`t be busy today...

I ran across a new Briggs and Stratton 1150 engine and was wondering if it would work to replace the very dead Tecumseh engine on my snowblower. The old engine was 10hp & this one is about 8hp.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

how big is the snowblower you are planning on using it on?


----------



## Otterbein79 (Jan 17, 2019)

It is a 2 stage 27" wide 22" high.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

It's all a question of three variables.....bolt pattern on the mounting base.....shaft diameter, and distance of the shaft from the base.....and of course if you are talking single shaft or twin....any engine can be swapped to any blower...just how much work you are willing to do.


----------



## Otterbein79 (Jan 17, 2019)

I actually meant to ask if a 8hp engine would power a snowblower effectively that had originally had a 10hp engine. It was my assumption that there must be some criteria for the engine size necessary.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

An 8 hp will do a 27 inch blower...heck Ariens used to put a 7 hp on the 32 inch and it did OK.....


----------



## Otterbein79 (Jan 17, 2019)

Specifically when replacing a 10hp flat head engine with a 8hp OHV engine would there be any torque and/or RPM issues?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

I think that might be an ok combination. I got one of those on my 26" machine and it does pretty good so I think it would also do pretty good on a machine that is only 1 inch wider


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

In general you can run the OHV engines at a higher RPM than the flat head. On the Preditor many here are running them about 200 RPM above the specified high speed. That can help make up for slightly lower Name plate HP.


----------



## Nutsaboutbolts (3 d ago)

cranman said:


> It's all a question of three variables.....bolt pattern on the mounting base.....shaft diameter, and distance of the shaft from the base.....and of course if you are talking single shaft or twin....any engine can be swapped to any blower...just how much work you are willing to do.


 Hi, I've got a similar question to this original thread and not really sure where to start. My buddy gave me his yard man tecumseh 7 hp 24" blower that had a locked up engine. I got it unlocked, but I think it's still shot. So, I have my blower, yard king 8hp 27" also tecumseh. Regardless if I wanted to put my 8 hp on the body of the 7hp, or if I bought a replacement at harbor freight, is there any concern or anything specific to consider other than bolt pattern, shaft diameter, shaft length?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

noahmwallace13 said:


> Hi, I've got a similar question to this original thread and not really sure where to start. My buddy gave me his yard man tecumseh 7 hp 24" blower that had a locked up engine. I got it unlocked, but I think it's still shot. So, I have my blower, yard king 8hp 27" also tecumseh. Regardless if I wanted to put my 8 hp on the body of the 7hp, or if I bought a replacement at harbor freight, is there any concern or anything specific to consider other than bolt pattern, shaft diameter, shaft length?


I think it has been covered up above. How much work are you upto? It is nice if the pulleys swap over , there are no belt size changes as well ,and the old belt cover fitting with out any modifications. Sometimes the chute crank control has to be moved to prevent hitting the new engine. Get your tape measure out and think all these things througfh. Then decide if you are up to the challenge.


----------



## Nutsaboutbolts (3 d ago)

Thanks. Yeah I guess I'm up for it if it's doable... doable meaning not spending a bunch. The 7 hp has the two pulleys on the motor shaft, the 8 hp has one and therefore obviously a little shorter. Bolt pattern appears to line up... so now I'm wondering if I swapped all the pulleys too, to fit the shaft they are currently on...? But I suppose I'll need to first diagnose why I keep burning through belts. Brand new auger drive belt broke, bought another (different brand) and it worked but I could smell the belt burning towards the end of the job. Definitely seems to be rubbing on the lower guide that isn't adjustable itself but is attached to the tensioner pulley... still can't get it to not touch the belt though. Anyway, lots of random issues but plenty of good parts between the two, would love to combine what I can and sell or scrap the rest.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Nutsaboutbolts said:


> Thanks. Yeah I guess I'm up for it if it's doable... doable meaning not spending a bunch. The 7 hp has the two pulleys on the motor shaft, the 8 hp has one and therefore obviously a little shorter. Bolt pattern appears to line up... so now I'm wondering if I swapped all the pulleys too, to fit the shaft they are currently on...? But I suppose I'll need to first diagnose why I keep burning through belts. Brand new auger drive belt broke, bought another (different brand) and it worked but I could smell the belt burning towards the end of the job. Definitely seems to be rubbing on the lower guide that isn't adjustable itself but is attached to the tensioner pulley... still can't get it to not touch the belt though. Anyway, lots of random issues but plenty of good parts between the two, would love to combine what I can and sell or scrap the rest.


Sounds like the belt was not installed correctly. Make sure the belt went under the brake and not over it. It is a common problem.


----------

